# Cutting during PCT



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

So im currently running DN ripped-58 during a cutting / recomp phase and have been 500cal deficit throughout whilst doing CV 3 times per week alongside my weight days. Im now looking at how to run during my PCT and wondered if i should continue being in cal deficit throughout? Im currently running 45% protein, 35% carb, 20% fats, should i consider changing the ratio around? Would anyone suggest a change during PCT or should i just continue like this?

Also, im looking at dropping back the volume of training (reps & set) whilst increasing weight, something like 5x5s. As above im currently doing 3 sets CV per week ATM, should i consider reducing / increasing my CV volume? As im driopping back on the weight volume i could throw in extra CV after my weights, keep it quite short with HIIT instead of steady state CV.

Any ideas / comments on this would be great :thumbup1:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cut through pct you will be highly catabolic and probably lose all you hard earned muscle, been there before mate...big mistake


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, so if its not advisable then what should i be changing? Im assuming then i should return to maintenance levels? Should i reqork my macros? Completely drop CV or change it around for say HIIT instead of steady state? As iv always bulked through my cycles and PCT this is new territory to me


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I also want to know this !

Free Bump


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, if I'm coming off a cutting cycle and going into PCT, what should be my diet as you gain fat in PCT due to estrogen/nolva etc don't you? Bearing in mind I go on holiday the week after PCT I'd not like to throw away all of my fat loss!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

You can still continue cutting mate. Just make sure you get the best PCT you can.

I'f anything i'd probably just cut at a slower rate....maybe a -300kcal deficit....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You can cut and be fine, you just have to be more careful.

Hence why im running ostarine in pct to keep things ticking over, and it's certainly doing a good job i've had no noticeable loss.

And im leaning out nicely, mind despite being strict on weekdays, i back off on weekends, no cheat just bump the carbs to top up the muscles for the next week.

As for estrogen being an issue, that is why you run an ai along side.

I've maintained, if not gained strength during pct so done right you can come out better.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Brutal1 said:


> Cut through pct you will be highly catabolic and probably lose all you hard earned muscle, been there before mate...big mistake


Been there done that and lost **** loads off muscle with hardly any fat loss.

Listen to some off the more experienced guys on here Mars Aus Paul never cut on PCT and if you are willing to take drugs never cut with out them !


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Bit of a mixed response on this one, I'm considering eating just above maintenance during PCT and then continuing my cardio so calories will be up by around 600, hopefully will keep me at the around the same body fat and keep as much muscle as possible


----------

